# Square



## Sickace (May 28, 2016)

Can we use Square to get tips?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I do


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Sickace said:


> Can we use Square to get tips?


Yes. There's no reason not to. It only takes one rider wanting to tip you with a card to see the sense of having one ready to go at all times.


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

You bet!


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

I got the new one, with the BT connection to the phone.
It accepts chip credit cards, and contactless payments like ApplePay and AndriodPay.
Cost me $50, and the during the first 2 weeks I collected $7 in tips.
No doubt it will pay off in the long run.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

So you ask your passengers to pay you a tip via Square? 

Why not stand on the street corner and ask for a handout? Then you wouldn't have to put extra mileage on your car. 

And now that you have your own card reader you can join the ranks of other Uber drivers and personalize repeat customers. Offer them a 10% discount rate over Uber. It's like getting a 10% tip without the need to beg for money.

;-)


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

I never ask for tips !
Have a tip box on the center console, which says "Tips Appreciated"
No different than a Tip Jar on the register counter at quick service restaurants.
I always drop something in there, do you ?
Just today I had a short 1.2 mile ride in an affluent area of Danville.
Drove 5.1 miles to pick her up.
The fare was $5, and the lady appreciated the fact it was too low for the service and convenience provided.
She tipped me $5 in cash.

As an aside, I get more tips from service employees than business people.
Even students will drop some loose change in the tip box.


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> ...........And now that you have your own card reader you can join the ranks of other Uber drivers and personalize repeat customers. Offer them a 10% discount rate over Uber. It's like getting a 10% tip without the need to beg for money.
> ;-)


I would never do that for 2 reasons:
1. It's against the TOU of the Uber platform.
2. My personal insurance would not cover paying passengers.

Not worth the risk, IMO.


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yomann said:


> No different than a Tip Jar on the register counter at quick service restaurants.
> I always drop something in there, do you ?


Absolutely not.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Yomann said:


> I would never do that for 2 reasons:
> 1. It's against the TOU of the Uber platform.
> 2. My personal insurance would not cover paying passengers.
> 
> Not worth the risk, IMO.


Good for you! Drivers in atlanta thrive on off app rides.


----------

